# Is eznpc a scam or is it legit?



## Steve1021 (Jan 2, 2020)

I saw eznpc was selling exalted orb, so I just want to know if it's a scam or if it's legit. I'd like feedback, thank you.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

While I don't have any personal experience with the site, Trustpilot users say it's fine.
https://www.trustpilot.com/review/eznpc.com


----------

